# bird feeder



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

here is my bird feeder almost finished! just need to mount the opening door to fill. I am not very satisfied with this as i am short on money and had to use old fradgile wood but the sides and bottom are 3/8 plywood so it should hold up! here is pics from start to almost finished.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeff, looks pretty good and I expect the birds only care if it has food in it. Nice job. 

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job on the bird feeder Jeff. I'm sure the birds will love it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Looking good Jeff. Keep it up.


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

Good looking bird feeder Jeff. I'm going to have to do one myself now.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Jeff. It has a rustic appeal to it. One thing tho, I wouuld put a 3/8" lip on the base where the seed comes out. Put it on the 3 sides of the base. This will keep the birds from throwing it all on the ground. It don' take birds long to have seed everywhere but in the feeder.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're doing well Jeff., this is you're best project yet, keep it up now.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Jeff

The way to feed the birds 

Hang the feeder in the tree, go get the bag of bird feed from the shop, take a sharp knife and cut the bottom off the bag , now dump the bird feed on the ground just under the bird feeder now put the bag in the trash can, come back in a week or two and do the same the thing...  now keep doing this untill sping then in the fall pull the corn off the stock that's under the bird feeder   

=========


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks for all the compliments, after a few coats of paint and laquer its begining to look alot better!
The pics really are hiding all the imperfections lol i cut the side plywood horrible! i'm so surprised it came out this good.

I do plan on making something so the seed does not just fall out like i said i am not quite done yet. I am thinking of using 1/2" dowel what is your toughts on that?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jeff

It 's not the const. of the bird feeder it's the birds that will pull the feed out and put it all over the ground, no table manners at all  they just don't know it should stay in the feeder... LOL I buy about two 40 lb. bags each year and can get about 4 to 5 ears of corn per year from under the bird feeders..  

I tried something new this year I made some pop corn balls with peanut butter on them to hold the bird feed,,,what a mess that is LOL now in the fall I will have corn with wire ties on them,,, hahahahaha...


========

========


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

BJ, 

It's because them birds haven't got any lips


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Picky birds.*



bobj3 said:


> HI Jeff
> 
> It 's not the const. of the bird feeder it's the birds that will pull the feed out and put it all over the ground, no table manners at all  they just don't know it should stay in the feeder... LOL I buy about two 40 lb. bags each year and can get about 4 to 5 ears of corn per year from under the bird feeders..
> 
> ...



Bj is right. My birds are to picky. They eat all the seed and throw the cracked corn on the ground. This year I had corn growing all around the feeder in the wifes flower bed. We let most of it grow. Nothing came of it tho.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Jeff, nice job on the bird feeder. I took the one I had down because I hated to clean the mess.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jeff., the secret of being a good woodworking hobbyist is to know how to hide you're mistakes. I hope you haven't used old Lead based paint, it effects the brain, and the birds can't afford to lose any of that!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> HI Jeff
> 
> It 's not the const. of the bird feeder it's the birds that will pull the feed out and put it all over the ground, no table manners at all  they just don't know it should stay in the feeder... LOL I buy about two 40 lb. bags each year and can get about 4 to 5 ears of corn per year from under the bird feeders..
> 
> ...


I made a beautiful bird feeder and the birds were soo happy with it. Then comes along Mr. Squirrel that thought ... "this might make a nice home when I am done eating all the food out of it.... let's see... first I need to chew a hole in the top so I can crawl down inside and push more food onto the ground for all my buddies. Let's see...no more food left.... and now there is a hole in the top and I will get wet. Oh well, maybe that dumb ass will fill it with food again"  

Corey


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

harrysin- i tried my best to hide all the mistakes and afteralll think i done a decent job! i got wood filler and filled all the holes and stuff...

Thanks for all the replies guys!


----------

